# Youtube 4k video warning/tip



## natr0n (Jun 29, 2014)

It seems that lately some 4k video will crash a perfectly stable system.(don't try this on net tops)

I figured it's the buggy pos Flash player as the cause. So beware if you get a crash with 4k using flash. It might not be your system after all .

Also, you can try using html 5 player for 4k videos, but most only go up to 720 res.
https://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 29, 2014)

I think this is a know issue.  The solution posted by Youtube was to disable hardware acceleration in the flash player(they are blaming the video card manufacturer's drivers).  Of course disabling hardware acceleration hammers the CPU with 4K video, so anything that isn't pretty beefy will stutter like crazy.


----------

